# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - maalis-huhtikuu 2009

## jtm

> #616 näkyy usein linjalla 37


Mitäs havaintoo tuossa on?

2.3 Tkl:
#646/12
#633/19
#634/23
#410/39, aamu.
#421/39, iltapäivä.

3.3 Tkl:
#246/16
#226/20
#121/23
#423/39

3.3 Paunu:
#70/45, tämä oli auton #71 autokierrossa ja esiintynyt myös viime päivinä tässä vuorossa. Onkohan autolle #71 tapahtunut jotain, kun ei ole näkynyt linjalla pitkään aikaan?

----------


## jtm

3.3 Tkl:
#663/31

4.3 Tkl:
#627/3
#279/16
#664//Y26
#247/28

----------


## killerpop

Havainto se tämäkin: Näsilinnankadulla kolarissa ollut TKL #228 on taas vaihtanut ulkonäköään. Nyt on Volvon vinokeppi keulalla ja rekisterikilpikin siirtynyt puskuriin.

Ja havaintopäivänä 4.3. se ajeli linjalla 12.



Odotellessa seuraavaa ulkonäköpäivitystä  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Ke 5.3.
Paunu 13/71B (EB-Regal), 1620 Lempäälästä lähtenyt vuoro.

----------


## jtm

Muutama mielenkiintoinen havainto aurinkoiselta perjantai päivältä 6.3.

Tkl:
#121/25
#400/39

Länsilinjat:
#35/85, Klo 15:10 vuorossa linja-autoasemalta Moisioon. Tämän voi Paawola ottaa pois poistettujen listalta. Hieraisin kyllä silmiäni, kun tämän näin ja oli 100% varmasti #35.
#61/50

----------


## kiitokurre

Kyllä, Länsilinjojen #35 ja #61 käy ja kukkuu hyvin. varmaan kaks firman luotettavinta autoa joten miksi hukata hyviä pois !

----------


## jtm

10.3 Tkl
#644/8
#650/29
#663/31,  on viihtynyt pitempäänkin. Onkohan vakioksi sijoitettu?

11.3 Tkl:
#279/16

----------


## jpmast

16.3.
TKL
#121/16

17.3.
TKL
#627/2
#121/13

----------


## jtm

16.3 Tkl:
#633/17, tuli auton #250 tilalle.
#627/29

17.3 Tkl:
#659/8
#285/18
#263/39

----------


## jtm

18.3 Tkl:
#211/28, oli puolikokopäivä vuorossa #278:n vuorossa.
#222/16
#223/12
#264/17
#267/17
#277/23
#278/39
#281/23
#282/18
#283/16
#284/30

----------


## jtm

23.2 Tkl:
#224/23

23.2 Paunu:
#121/70

----------


## jtm

24.3 Tkl:
#638/19
#284/39

----------


## Eppu

24.3.

Veolian #628:ssa ilmeni tänään pieni, mutta turvallisuuden kannalta vakava oviongelma:

kuva 1
kuva 2

Pieni huoltotoimenpide olisi siis paikallaan...

----------


## jtm

25.3 Tkl:
#661/K18

----------


## jtm

26.3 Tkl:
#642/18, oli vielä nivelen vuorosssa.

----------


## jtm

27.3 Tkl:
#277/1
#633/3
#636/3
#225/12
#231/28

----------


## J_J

> Kyllä, Länsilinjojen #35 ja #61 käy ja kukkuu hyvin. varmaan kaks firman luotettavinta autoa joten miksi hukata hyviä pois !


Ja etenkin #61 on aivan taatusti myös ko. talon tuottavin auto, kun elinkaaren tuotto suhteutetaan auton hankintahintaan  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

27.3

Joku Tkl:n auto  ja henkilöauto oli kolaroineet noin klo 17:15 aikoihin TAYS:n kohdalla keskustaan päin. Onko kenelläkään lisätietoa?

----------


## kiitokurre

> Ja etenkin #61 on aivan taatusti myös ko. talon tuottavin auto, kun elinkaaren tuotto suhteutetaan auton hankintahintaan


autossa 61 on muuten vanhan auton 32 moottori !+

----------


## Eppu

Ma 30.3

Tänään ykköselle sijoitettu TKL #218 on näemmä rumennettu tilaajaväreihin samalla tavalla kuin #222.

----------


## killerpop

> Ma 30.3
> 
> Tänään ykköselle sijoitettu TKL #218 on näemmä rumennettu tilaajaväreihin samalla tavalla kuin #222.


Samaan tapaan kuin #222, oli tämä TKL #218 saanut myös linjakilvikseen Mobitecin ledikilvet.

Mainittakoon myös sellainen seikka, että Veolian linjan 27 kalustossa uudesta asti vaikuttaneet #626 ja #627 ovat siirretty linjalle 7 ja vastaavasti tilalle on tullut linjalta 7 autot #628 ja #629. Järjestely on ollut jo jonkin aikaa.

----------


## jtm

30.3 Tkl:
#627/3
#635/3
#640/3
#222/16, ajeli kilvissä: "EI LINJALLA", mutta oli linjalla 16 kun kysyin kuljettajalta millä linjalla oli. Tämä oli aamulla.
#279/16
#222/17, oli ilmestynyt iltapäiväksi.

----------


## killerpop



----------


## jtm

Hieno yksityiskohta minun mielestä on tuossa vasemman etulampun yläpuolella oleva "SCANIA" teksti. :Very Happy:  Mitä siellä takana lukee www.busland.ee?

----------


## Eppu

http://picasaweb.google.fi/aronee4/M...77261637583410

Saapahan nähdä keksitäänkö autolle jokin vakkarisijoitus vai jätetäänkö vallan vara-autoksi...

Ja tuo Busland Baltic... Kotisivujen mukaan (siis mitä nyt sieltä ymmärsin) firma tekee mm. juuri korikorjauksia. Olisikohan tämä #218 sitten käväissyt siellä, ilmeisestikin... Mietityttää kuitenkin mitä hyötyä tämän ikäistä autoa on sinne kiikuttaa. No, ehkä kenties kasvattaa auton jälleenmyyntiarvoa.

Noita sivuja selatessa voikin muuten huomata että firmalla on monia suomalaisasiakkaita...

----------


## ultrix

> No, ehkä kenties kasvattaa auton jälleenmyyntiarvoa.


Tämä olisikin erittäin hyvä syy kiikuttaa OmniShittyt lahden toisella puolella. TKL on kusessa siinä, että se tekee budjettinsa poistot lineaarisesti (joka vuosi auton arvosta poistuu fiskaalisesti sama euromäärä), vaikka auton todellinen myyntiarvo laskee aluksi jyrkemmin ja lopuksi hitaammin. Nyt, kun Omneista pitäisi ennenaikaisesti päästä eroon, ne pitää käytännössä myydä tappiolla (budjettiin tulee ennenaikaisista poistoista pitkä miinus), kun kukaan ei maksa niistä sitä summaa, mikä niistä on vielä kuolettamatta.  Ja ovat muutenkin epätaloudellisia ja epäluotettavia koneita.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> http://picasaweb.google.fi/aronee4/M...77261637583410
> 
> Saapahan nähdä keksitäänkö autolle jokin vakkarisijoitus vai jätetäänkö vallan vara-autoksi...
> 
> Ja tuo Busland Baltic... Kotisivujen mukaan (siis mitä nyt sieltä ymmärsin) firma tekee mm. juuri korikorjauksia. Olisikohan tämä #218 sitten käväissyt siellä, ilmeisestikin... Mietityttää kuitenkin mitä hyötyä tämän ikäistä autoa on sinne kiikuttaa. No, ehkä kenties kasvattaa auton jälleenmyyntiarvoa.


Helmikuun alussa SLHS:n jälkijouluretkikunta kävi ko. pajalla vierailulla ja silloin tuo 218 oli juuri työn alla lattia auki revittynä. Mutta sehän onkin vielä Oikea Isomoottorinen Scania, sellaisia kannattaakin pitää kunnossa!

----------


## Puolimatala

Hienoa jälkeä ovat Virossa saaneet aikaiseksi! Mielestäni jo tuo pelkkä ledikilpi "modernistaa" vanhaa teli Scaniaa. Olen myös tyytyväinen siihen, että vanhaakin kalustoa jaksetaan vielä pitää kunnossa, yleensä kun uusi bussi muuttuu monessa firmassa toisarvoiseksi 5-8 vuotiaana - ainakin täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla -.

Kai tuolla teli Scaniallakin on vielä käyttöä seuraavat kymmenen vuotta maakunnissa, joten koriremppa on mielestäni ihan perusteltu juttu, ja nostaahan se myös auton jälleenmyyntiarvoa jonkin verran. 

Mitähän tuollainen ledikilpi muuten kustantaa? Kun niitä on vanhempaankin kalustoon sentään kehdattu asentaa.

----------


## jtm

Minkähän myyntihinta #218:lla tai #222:lla ilman kunnostusta olisi ollut ja minkälainen nyt kunnostuksen jälkeen? Onko kenelläkään antaa arviota?

31.3. Tkl:
#218/1
#265/1
#633/1
#250/2
#642/3
#640/6
#230/12
#277/28
#224/30
#427/39

----------


## jtm

1.4 Tkl:
#636/3
#222/16
#279/16
#218/23

2.4 Tkl:
#636/3
#222/13
#279/16, onkohan tullut vakioksi 29:ltä kun on viihtynyt hyvin 16:lla.
#223/23

----------


## J_J

> autossa 61 on muuten vanhan auton 32 moottori !+


Että tosiaanko vuosimallin -86 autoon olisi pultattu pieni tekniikka"päivitys", tässä tapauksessa moottori 12 vuotta vanhemmasta eli vuoden -74 alustasta? Olen kyllä kuullut monista tapauksista, joissa tekniikkaa on todellakin päivitetty alkuperäistä TUOREEMMAKSI, mutta että tähän suuntaan, vieläpä tyystin eri sukupolven tekniikkaa. No, onhan sentään sylinteritilavuus ja sylinterien lukumäärä näissä moottoreissa yhteneväinen...

Kuulostaa kyllä hieman aprillipäivän jutulta  :Smile:

----------


## kiitokurre

> Että tosiaanko vuosimallin -86 autoon olisi pultattu pieni tekniikka"päivitys", tässä tapauksessa moottori 12 vuotta vanhemmasta eli vuoden -74 alustasta? Olen kyllä kuullut monista tapauksista, joissa tekniikkaa on todellakin päivitetty alkuperäistä TUOREEMMAKSI, mutta että tähän suuntaan, vieläpä tyystin eri sukupolven tekniikkaa. No, onhan sentään sylinteritilavuus ja sylinterien lukumäärä näissä moottoreissa yhteneväinen...
> 
> Kuulostaa kyllä hieman aprillipäivän jutulta


no voi kuulostaa mutta eipä oo aprillipila . aikanaan auto 32 seiso jo firman taka pihalla viimesiä päiviään odottamassa . samoinhin aikoihin auto 61 sylki öljynsä pihalle jollon kone vaurioitu pahoin. näin ollen autojen kesken vaihdettiin koneita , toki varmaan kone remontti tuohon auton 32 myllyyn suoritettiin

----------


## jtm

5.4 Tkl:
#218/1
#273/23

6.4 Paunu:
#60 oli aamulla 95:lla kuskaamassa koululaisia Ruutanassa ja Pikkolassa. En muista ajoiko vuoroa vakiona #90 vai #91.

7.4 Tkl:
#226/1
#410/17
#223/19
#228/23
#627/25
#263/39

7.4 Paunu:
#70 oli auton #1-2 autokierrossa.

----------


## Hatka

> 6.4 Paunu:
> #60 oli aamulla 95:lla kuskaamassa koululaisia Ruutanassa ja Pikkolassa. En muista ajoiko vuoroa vakiona #90 vai #91.


#60 Ajaa vakiona linjan 95 vuoroa: 7.05 Jussila - 7.10 Ruutana (Laureeninkallio) - 7.25 Pikkola ja jatkaa sitten linjalla 45 Kangasala - Keskustori ennen Aatepuisto-kierroksiaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## jtm

9.4 Tkl:
#647/6
#269/23
#412/39

9.4 Länsi-Linjat:
#61/80, klo 13:30 vuoro Tampereelta.

9.4 Paunu:
#70 oli auton #71 autokierrossa, koska #71 hajosi Kangasalle asemalle n. klo15 vaihdelaatikon hajottua.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Onks kukaan nähny tota veolia transportin 366:sta Tampereella? Mun miälestä sen on hankittu tässä vähän aika sitten

----------


## killerpop

> Onks kukaan nähny tota veolia transportin 366:sta Tampereella? Mun miälestä sen on hankittu tässä vähän aika sitten


Monestikin, arkisin kylläkin. Tampereella auto on ollut jo joulukuun 2008 lopusta alkaen.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Osaisikko kertoo että mistä päin se on mahtanut ilmaantua, ite voisin olettaa että jostain pääkaupunkiseudulta

----------


## Resiina

> Osaisikko kertoo että mistä päin se on mahtanut ilmaantua, ite voisin olettaa että jostain pääkaupunkiseudulta


Nimen omaan sieltä
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...vt361-371.html

----------


## jtm

14.4 Tkl:
#427/18
#226/26
#235/28
#425/28

----------


## jtm

15.4 Länsilinjat:
#35/85, klo 8:30 lähtö Tampereelta.
#61/50

15.4 Tkl:
#224/18
#230/23, oli hajonneena ruuhkaa aiheuttaen klo 8:00 Stockmannin pysäkillä keskustaan päin.
#414/28
#427/26
#636/37

16.4 Länsilinjat:
#35/85, klo 8:30 lähtö Tampereelta.
#63/50, enpä ole ennen nähnyt teli-Setraa 50:llä. :Very Happy: 

16.4 Tkl:
#634/15, tämä on siirretty vakioksi 15:lle poistetun #615:n tilalle.
#230/29

----------


## killerpop

20.4.2009

VT #10 (Carrus Vega L / Volvo B10B LE 6x2) linjalla 90. Tämän matalalattian reitti kyllä kulkee Virroille asti, ollen 15:35 vuorossa Tampereen linja-autoasemalta.

----------


## jtm

16.4 Tkl:
#242/Y99
#251/Y99
#412/Y99

17.4 Veolia:
#201/7

19.4 Tkl:
#277/16

21.4 Tkl:
#222/2
#280/K12, ensimmäistä kertaa tänä talvikautena teli.
#631/15
#238/16
#230/18
#284/39

21.4
Ex. Tkl #615 näytti päässeen ajo-opetukseen JAKK:lle. Tilaaja teipit ja kylkinumero oli saanut lähteä mutta muuten väritys sama kuin Tkl aikana.

22.4 Tkl:
#412/2, enpäs ole nähnyt niveltä 2:lla sitten noin vuoden 2002. :Laughing: 
#223/28
#283/39

Tkl:n auto #280 on näkynyt useampana päivänä eskareitten linja-autonkäytön opettelu käytössä.

----------


## Lipton

> 16.4 Tkl:
> 
> 21.4
> Ex. Tkl #615 näytti päässeen ajo-opetukseen JAKK:lle. Tilaaja teipit ja kylkinumero oli saanut lähteä mutta muuten väritys sama kuin Tkl aikana.


JAKK on ostanut autot 615 ja 616. Tietenkin voi vähän miettiä, mitä ideaa on ostella automaattivaihteisia katureita kouluajoon, mutta kun krooninen kalustopula vaivaa... Vuokra-autojen käyttöön verrattuna nuo ovat maksaneet itsensä takaisin, jos kestävät kumpainenkin ehjänä noin kaksi viikkoa.

----------


## jtm

Kyllä vielä #616 ajeli 27 tänään. Keinonen sanoi että #616 menee kesällä myyntiin kun on ajanut kevään 37.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä vielä #616 ajeli 27 tänään.


Tarkoitatko kuitenkin linjaa 37?

----------


## Lipton

Mjaaaa.... korviini kantautui nimittäin tornari, että cityälliä olisi ollut 2 kpl JAKK:n laivastossa... lie on kuuloaistimeni väärin viritetty tai toinen auto oli sitten joku muu yksilö kuin 616.

----------


## jtm

> Tarkoitatko kuitenkin linjaa 37?


Tarkoitan linjaa 37 kyllä. :Very Happy: 

22.4 Tkl:
#121/2
#647/3
#417/18

----------


## jtm

22.4 Tkl:
#636/15
#270/23

23.4 Tkl:
#226/2
#417/18
#634/24
#650/24

23.4 Paunu:
#1-2/70
#70 oli taasen auton #1-2 autokierrossa.

24.4 Tkl:
#629/3
#424/30
#223/39
#285/39

----------


## jpmast

24.4.2009
TKL
#633/2

----------


## jtm

27.4 Tkl:
#638/3
#263/39
#417/39
#642/39

27.4 Länsi-Linjat:
#7/79, klo 14:40 TAYS:lta.

27.4 Paunu:
#107/73, klo 16:05 vuoro Tampereelta Orivedelle. Eli auton 22 tilalla josta hajosi vaihdelaatikko. Sain kuskilta infoa, että auto #107 olisi myyty Lappiin.

27.4 Satakunnan liikenne:
#144/54, klo 14:45 vuoro Tampereelta. Tämä on tämä hieno B9M vanha postin rahtiperällinen Ajokki Express jossa on vielä Lauttakylän auto teksti keulassa.

----------


## jtm

28.4 Tkl
#424/12
#230/18
#266/23
#655/25
#627/29

----------


## killerpop

29.4.2009
Veolia Transport #366/7

----------


## jtm

30.4 Tkl:
#280/2
#633/3, tuli auton #660 tilalle?.
#633/21, tuli #639:n paikalle. Tuli Tahmelasta Keskustorille oikee kylki maassa. Monu kerkesi klo 10 mennessä oleen jo kahdella linjalla.
#401/22
#211/28, puolikokopäivävuoro.
#230/28
#649/39

30.4 Länsilinjat:
#35/85, klo 8:30 lähtö Tampereelta. Ajaa vakiona jo tässä autokierrossa. Viihtynyt aika useana päivänä

----------

